# tv samsung et mac



## van helsing (2 Mars 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai un imac une tv samsung génération 4 , et une livebox, je voudrais faire un partage avec mon mac et ma tv, mais rien ne marche, la tv reconnais bien ma livebox, je suis en wifi mais par contre pas mon mac malgré que je l'ai mis sur partage?

si quelqu'un à un conseille

merci


----------



## esales (2 Mars 2011)

Il faut obligatoirement installer et activer un serveur de type DLNA sur ton mac pour que cela soit possible.
En voici un gratuit : http://www.tvmobili.com/


----------



## van helsing (2 Mars 2011)

merci, mais je comprend rien en anglais, mais en passons par ce site, il faut que je télécharge les films sur leurs serveurs ! j'ai aussi une airport express, c'est mieux ou pas


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
PS3 media serveur est aussi un serveur DLNA.
Il prend en compte les clients DLNA Samsung.
Et.......il est en français 

http://ps3-media-server.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## van helsing (2 Mars 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup, j'ai téléchargé, mais comment faire pour qu'il reconnaisse mon samsung, car la il cherche la PS3

merci


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Mars 2011)

Il cherche la PS3, et, comme il n'y en a pas, au bout d'un moment, il doit sortir un message du genre:
"Another media renderer other than PS3 has been detected..."
Si c'est le cas, c'est qu'il a trouvé la télé.
Dan Ps3 media server, il y a un log (dans traces) qui donnera peut être des indications

Dans la télé, tout est bon? adresse ip affectée?
A partir du Mac, le ping vers la télé marche-t-il?. C'est même le premier test à faire...
S'il ne marche pas, les comms DLNA ne pourront pas se faire.


----------



## van helsing (2 Mars 2011)

oui tout sa c'est bon, j'ai mis en automatique est moa tv se connecte à ma live box mais comment se connecter à mon ordi


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Mars 2011)

Sur le mac, dans PS3 Média Server, menu "Navigation/Partage de données", il faut, dans Dossiers Partagés mettre les répertoires qui contiennent des images, des vidéos, bref,  tt ce que vous voulez voir sur votre TV.
Je connais pas le Samsung, mais au niveau des menus, qquepart, vous devrez voir les dossiers partagés.


----------



## van helsing (2 Mars 2011)

je suis d'accord, mais quand j'ouvre PS3 média server, il me dit PS3 n'a pas était trouvé !


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Mars 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> "Another media renderer other than PS3 has been detected..."


Voit-on ce message sur la PS3 Media serveur




Polo35230 a dit:


> A partir du Mac, le ping vers la télé marche-t-il?.


Est-ce que le ping a été fait?


----------



## van helsing (2 Mars 2011)

j'ai réussi après une demie journée de bidouillage !!!
bon j'explique
d'abord j'ai viré ma clé wifi de la tv, j'ai tiré un câble (à travers la cheminée) c'est à dire je suis passer par Ethernet, puis j'ai installé Eyeconnect, et c'est tout et sa MARCHE ouf


----------

